# Ködertester gesucht !



## Dr.Lure (9. Dezember 2003)

Hier werden die REGELMÄSSIG mit dem Downrigger auf der Ostsee schleppenden Boardies gesucht !
Da ich viel zu weit weg vom Salzwasser wohne , als regelmäßig schleppen zu gehen und eh' nicht über die entsprechende Ausrüstung verfüge, suche ich hiermit nach für neue Köder aufgeschlossene Leuten, die recht häufig auf See sind und die dort auch etwas Erfahrung haben.
Speziell geht es derzeit um Tests mit neuen Trollingblinkern und Wobblern. Bitte meldet Euch !
Der Doc /koederbau.de


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2003)

Dann mal ran mit deinen Fragen.....

Ich selbst fische regelmässig und gehöre einer Trollinggemeinschaft aus 6 Booten an, die alle ebenfalls richtig viel unterwegs sind.

Bin schon neugierig, was du neues hast!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2003)

Willkommen als Partner hier im Board!
Schade: Haste nicht auch was für Zander- und Wallerangeln zum testen??


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dr.Lure

*Welcome on Board* #h 

Da werden sich sicher so einige Tester für Dich hier finden lassen.


----------



## Dr.Lure (11. Dezember 2003)

Das denke ich auch !
Na, hier im Werbepartnerforum darf ich's ja machen, verraten nämlich, um was es geht.
Derzeit entwickle ich einige so noch nicht dagewesene Trollingblinker und einige Wobbler, die sich auch fürs Trolling eignen könnten, wenn sie mal ausprobiert werden.
Was ich biete sind: gratis Köder, was ich dafür möchte sind: gnadenlos ehrliche Bewertungen (Lobhudeleien nützen da nichts) und natürlich Fangfotos von hoffentlich mit meinen Ködern gefangenen Fischen.
Und natürlich die Kontakte zu den "richtigen" Leuten vor Ort!
Wer jetzt enttäuscht ist, weil er nicht Trolling betreibt: auch andere- allerdings (im positiven Sinne) fanatische- Raubfischangler werden mittelfristig gesucht. Weil es immer mal ein Projekt gibt, wofür die Harzer Gewässer nicht geeignet sind.
(Eignen sich fast für nichts,wenn man mehr als Köderfunktionstests machen will.)
Aber : Gelegenheitsangler und Sonntagsfischer sind hier nicht gemeint!Nichts gegen diese aber ich brauche die aktiven Leute.
Auch noch folgendes Angebot: Stichwort Jerkbaits:
Wer eine gute Idee für einen Jerkbait hat (besondere Form, Bauart, Farbe) kann sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen, wenn es geht, wird dieses Projekt dann zusammen realisiert.
Soweit für heute vom Doc.
Petri Heil !


----------



## Köhlerjan (11. Dezember 2003)

*Da kommt was zusammen*

Wilkommen, da schließ ich mich Dorsch an. Viel Erfolg


----------



## südlicht (11. Dezember 2003)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Pilkman (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dr. Lure,

herzlich willkommen an Board!!! #h #h #h 

Dein Anliegen klingt ziemlich interessant - bin zwar nicht der Schlepper und Troller, aber werde Deine Produkte in anderen Bereichen garantiert interessiert unter die Lupe nehmen... :m 

Pilkman


----------



## C.K. (11. Dezember 2003)

> Gelegenheitsangler und Sonntagsfischer sind hier nicht gemeint!Nichts gegen diese aber ich brauche die aktiven Leute.



Reicht als Empfehlung ein Telefongespräch mit meiner Frau??:q :q 

Hiermit melde ich schon mal Bedarf für Süßwasser an!


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2003)

Moin Doc Lure... 

Wenn es auch um's Raubfischangeln im Süßwasser geht, würde ich mich ebenfalls gerne zur Verfügung stellen! Allerdings bin ich zeitlich eingeschränkt... :c Leider kann ich nur vom 1.6. bis 31.12. den Räubern nachstellen... :q
Zielfisch: Hecht/Barsch/Zander
Gewässer: Weser rund um Bremen inkl. Nebengewässer (Seen mit Anschluß, div. Braaken) und ein mittelgroßer "verblinkerter" Baggersee, dessen Räuber auf "neue" und "seltene" und vor allem "komische" Köder stehen... :q


----------



## Pete (11. Dezember 2003)

hab einen downrigger, der nächstes jahr auf dorsch, mefo und co eingesetzt werden soll....wir schleppen in den ostseegewässern nordwest-rügens...im sommer stehen auch die knallerhechte drausen in der ostsee zwischen rügen und hiddensee, da werden waffen benötigt, die bei 3,5-5 m wassertiefe in etwa 3 m tiefe ihr spiel machen...kannst gerne rüberreichen, deine wunderwaffen...


----------



## til (11. Dezember 2003)

Für Raubfisch und Forellenködertests bin ich auch zu haben.
Ich hab auch ne Idee für ein Jerkbait, d.H. eigentlich ist es einer von Muddyliz Jerkbaits, den ich (vielleicht garnicht im Sinne des Erfinders?) sehr speziell führen konnte. Ich Teil dir das mal per PM mit.


----------



## grünfüssler (12. Dezember 2003)

moin DR.LURE.
ostsee kann ich leider nicht testen,aber im januar werde ich wieder nach fuerteventura fliegen.
mein skipper vor ort fischt an ca.300 tagen im jahr auf alles was im atlantik so rumschwimmt.
wenn ich dem die köder im januar mitbringe wird der die sicher für dich auf herz und nieren prüfen.
freundliche worte darfst du aber vom "fishbuster"nur erwarten wenn die dinger wirklich was taugen.wenn nicht schmeisst der die in den atlantik,da wo es am tiefsten ist 
also....bei interesse einfach mail/PM an mich.
gruss....das stiftungwarentestfussel


----------



## Chris`n`roll (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallöchen Dr. Lure!
Also wenns ums Raubfischangeln geht bin ich gerne dabei. Ich fische regelmäßig auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und ab und an auch mal auf Wels.
Also wenn Du Leute suchst die Deine Produkte testen, melde Dich.
Ich probiere gerne neue Sachen aus und habe mir auch schon ein paar Verführer selbst gebastelt.

Also, bis denne,


----------



## Dr.Lure (12. Dezember 2003)

Na wunderbar, an Interessenten scheints ja nicht zu mangeln...
Wie gesagt- im Moment aktuell sind Trollingblinker aber später kommt noch Einiges mehr.
Ich gebe dies beizeiten bekannt.
Der Doc/koederbau.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin Doc Lure. 
Ich habe ein kleines Boot und auch einen kleinen Scotty und schleppe hin und wieder mal die Küste vor Rerik entlang. Aber ich mache es nicht ständig und auch nur Just for Fun. Also wenn du noch einen Wobbler über hast würde ich den auch mal testen wollen wenn ich unterwegs bin. Profi bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gator01 (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ,DR.LURE  naja ganz so oft wie Dolfin und seine Gang bin ich nicht  beim Schleppangeln auf der Ostsee . Aber seit Juno diesem Jahres bin ich auch dabei. Und ab April 04 gehts dann öfter zur Sache. #h


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dr. Lure,
schleppe mit meinem Gfk-Boot mit E-Motorzulassung auf den Seen der Fränkischen Seenplatte. Stehe gerne als Tester zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dr. Lure #h 
Versuche 1 bis 2 mal pro Wintermonat auf der Ostsee zum Schleppangeln zu sein. Bin gegenüber allen neuen Ködern
aufgeschlossen. Von mir aus her damit  :z


----------

